# Paslode PF-350S



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

Anyone here have one? Thoughts?

I Loved the model before this one, and I need to get a new framer...


Taken From "Tool Snob"
___Paslode__ has just released a new framing gun that looks like it's got a lot going for it, primarily it's weight. At 7.5 lbs, as far as we can tell, this is the lightest framer out there. It's just a hair lighter than Bostitch's latest and an entire pound lighter than the Ridgid gun that __we reviewed__ last year. _
_According to Paslode, not only is this gun light, but it's also mighty powerful and plenty durable. They say it can withstand a two story drop and can go an entire 18 months without service. With an attached one-year service guarantee and a five-year limited warranty, it seems that this gun was made with the heavy-duty framing crew in mind, where breaks in the work day to tinker with your gun are disruptive and inefficient. 
_
_As far as power goes, Paslode says they've made a gun that can consistently drive 3" nails into all forms of engineered lumber. This is quite a feature if you've ever had to spend time going back over your work and whacking in those 1/2" nail stubs that you left behind.

In addition to all this, the gun also has some standard features that come with any quality framer; a rafter hook, the two firing modes, and a tool free depth-of-drive gauge. The gun takes 30 degree, clipped-head, paper-collated nails from 2" to 3.5"._
_If this gun is everything that Paslode says it is, we bet it will be pretty popular with the work crews. We've seen how some framers treat their tools and if there is anything that can withstand that kind of beating, it'll catch on._
_There's no word yet on what the tool costs, but we're sure that it'll be available at __Amazon__ and __Tool King__._
_*UPDATE:* We did a little research and found out that we were wrong when we thought that this was the lightest gun out there. DeWalt, Max, Senco, and Pneu-Tools all make lighter guns, but in most cases, just by ounces._​


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

I have one. It has performed well so far. It loads like the Senco, so it takes a little time to get used to that.


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

Warren said:


> I have one. It has performed well so far. It loads like the Senco, so it takes a little time to get used to that.


?? I am used how the PowerMaster loads from the Top? Does this load from the back? Kinda like the Cordless Paslodes?


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

Yep it does. I didn't buy it, I won it in the roof framing contest last year. It works the same except for the loading. Usually we have the same guy use it all the time to get used to the loading.


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

Warren said:


> Yep it does. I didn't buy it, I won it in the roof framing contest last year. It works the same except for the loading. Usually we have the same guy use it all the time to get used to the loading.


doesn't seem like a big problem to me... I am not shooting rack after rack after rack of nails


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

TBFGhost said:


> doesn't seem like a big problem to me... I am not shooting rack after rack after rack of nails


Is this the only new model Paslode sells now? I like it, but I just prefer the old way of loading. Just used to it I guess.


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

Warren said:


> Is this the only new model Paslode sells now? I like it, but I just prefer the old way of loading. Just used to it I guess.


 
I don't think so. I think the PM is still for sale...I still see it at Lowes all the time....
But I would thing the PM will soon be taken off the market...
Do you have problems with the head gaskets leaking on the PM?
http://www.google.com/#hl=en&safe=o...1579&bih=687&bav=on.1,or.&fp=d0dc410bca72fadb


----------



## ApgarNJ (Apr 16, 2006)

no coil framers for you guys? I really never liked stick nailers, so I never bought one. have the hitachi nv83a and it's 10 years old and shot a lot of nails and never been taken apart for any service and never failed me once. I know it doesn't get used every single day but still, that's a pretty good record.


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

No major problems with head gaskets. I think all of our guns older than three years have been rebuilt at least once. As for the coil nailers? We never tried them for framing. I have a hard time keeping the nails in good shape when we roof with the coil nailers. All the framers here use stick nailers.


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

ApgarNJ said:


> no coil framers for you guys? I really never liked stick nailers, so I never bought one. have the hitachi nv83a and it's 10 years old and shot a lot of nails and never been taken apart for any service and never failed me once. I know it doesn't get used every single day but still, that's a pretty good record.


 
I dunno, I got a heavly used Paslode PowerMaster off a GC I used to work for...and uh...well, its gotten to the point where I just need a new one. Its leaks air...and i can't get it to stop. :w00t:


----------



## ApgarNJ (Apr 16, 2006)

I love the coil framer it's a big heavier but you aren't putting sticks in it all the time. and when it comes to sheathing it's really nice to have so many nails in a coil. I have some paslode air tools, but they are finish guns, not framing. The positive placement nailer is the only framing type of stick gun from paslode that I have. I love that gun!


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

ApgarNJ said:


> I love the coil framer it's a big heavier but you aren't putting sticks in it all the time. and when it comes to sheathing it's really nice to have so many nails in a coil. I have some paslode air tools, but they are finish guns, not framing. The positive placement nailer is the only framing type of stick gun from paslode that I have. I love that gun!


I have the PP nailer too. The fasteners for that gun are ridiculously expensive though!! Most of the time if its only a few hangers, we just use the palm nailer. I heard that the coil nailers hold more nails, but I have used the stick framers for 25 years and I am satisfied with how they perform. TBF, If you don't use that gun all the time, you will need to oil it up really well before using it each time. There is a couple of gaskets in the head that are easy to replace and that may be the cause of your leak.


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

Warren said:


> I have the PP nailer too. The fasteners for that gun are ridiculously expensive though!! Most of the time if its only a few hangers, we just use the palm nailer. I heard that the coil nailers hold more nails, but I have used the stick framers for 25 years and I am satisfied with how they perform. TBF, If you don't use that gun all the time, you will need to oil it up really well before using it each time. There is a couple of gaskets in the head that are easy to replace and that may be the cause of your leak.


yeah...I replaced them...and then others fail...and then the first one I replaced failed again...and again...I think the mating surface is messed up...

I use it for small framing here and there as well as for HD blocking when trimming. I could prob get any old framer and be fine with it honestly...


----------



## pizalm (Mar 27, 2009)

I have pf-350s and love it. Took a bit to get used to loading it but anything new is a bit different. It has tons of power and feels great.


----------



## Sasquatch (Mar 26, 2008)

:w00t: a new toy


----------



## sreill (Feb 4, 2012)

Anyone else have the pf350s? Seems like a tough gun to find. The local lowes sells a heavier f350s. I assume that's the older model? Anyway. I'm looking for opinions on this gun.


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

I have had mine for about a year now, I love it. Just order it online.


----------



## GRB (Feb 23, 2009)

sreill said:


> Anyone else have the pf350s? Seems like a tough gun to find. The local lowes sells a heavier f350s. I assume that's the older model? Anyway. I'm looking for opinions on this gun.


I did a review of the gun a few years ago for Professional Deck Builder. You can find it here. 

Hope it helps.


----------



## TSHIELDS (Apr 2, 2010)

I bought three last spring and after eight months... I have one left working.. granted we are using the guns every day and putting tens of thousands of nails through them.. the first one was dropped on concrete form six feet and the handle broke KIA.. shortly after that the seal went on the second one... it is getting fixed.. the third one still works but it is about ready for an overhaul.. click on my signature for a review and pics over "long term?" use


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

Plastic rafter hook? Mine is steel.....


----------



## GRB (Feb 23, 2009)

TBFGhost said:


> Plastic rafter hook? Mine is steel.....


The original guns had plastic ones. Maybe Paslode listened?


----------



## Gary H (Dec 10, 2008)

Plastic rafter hook? I bet that lasted the first hour on the job site.


----------



## GRB (Feb 23, 2009)

It may technically be nylon or some other material. We still have the gun & the hook's still in one piece. Still, I'd much rather have a steel or aluminum one.


----------



## sreill (Feb 4, 2012)

What is the difference between the pf350s and the f350s? The f is about 1lb heavier and looks to have a better rafter hook. Is one newer than the other?


----------



## Gary H (Dec 10, 2008)

I remember that hook now. Some type of reinforced plastic that could withstand abuse that our salesman showed us. I still think that its a way save a few pennies and drive the profits up for the owners. I like steel better.


----------



## GRB (Feb 23, 2009)

sreill said:


> What is the difference between the pf350s and the f350s? The f is about 1lb heavier and looks to have a better rafter hook. Is one newer than the other?


I dunno. Where's Lone Framer? Doesn't he have like a dozen of each? :thumbsup:


----------



## sreill (Feb 4, 2012)

Lone framer???? Where r you?


----------



## Carpenter eyes (Jan 10, 2012)

I got the f350s

Love the gun. Never had any problems with jams or misfires and love the dry fire on it. 

Now im not framer of the year or anything but its still an awesome gun

Would like to hear about the PF model though. Looks like it just got a facelift


----------



## CanningCustom (Nov 4, 2007)

TBFGhost said:


> I dunno, I got a heavly used Paslode PowerMaster off a GC I used to work for...and uh...well, its gotten to the point where I just need a new one. Its leaks air...and i can't get it to stop. :w00t:


Buddy just take in for repair needs seal kit, maybe some rings. Probably under $100 to work for a few more years


----------



## Mike- (Aug 20, 2011)

I have owned the PF350S for around half a year and it has done me very well. Lots of Power and great toe nailing ability. Paslode sure knows how to produce great framing guns. My rafter hook is Metal BTW


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

CanningCustom said:


> Buddy just take in for repair needs seal kit, maybe some rings. Probably under $100 to work for a few more years


I already played with it by replacing a few seals, the castings where so beat up there wasn't much left to seal....I am much happier with the PF350 anyway. :thumbsup:

Toe-nailing is so freaking nice with it...and while I was using it to nail off 1/2" CDX to a ceiling for nailing, I swapped to the PorterCable framers just to see what they were like....FORGET IT....slow, heavy, un-balanced and left the nail proud when you tried to work fast...same compressor, same pressure and same hose as I was using on the PF350.


----------



## Carpenter eyes (Jan 10, 2012)

Whats the diffrence in the 2 guns??


----------



## CanningCustom (Nov 4, 2007)

everything except the colour


----------

